# [Gelöst] GCC nach Update 'weg'

## EOF

Mal ein kleines aktuelles Beispiel für typischen Gentoo-Spaß.

Hatte gestern ein Update gemacht, wobei der neue GCC 4.3.2 anscheinend als stabil gesetzt wurde. Der alte GCC wurde munter deinstalliert, aber das Profil wurde nicht automatisch umgesetzt. Das ist ein schöner Spaß, wenn man sich die Updateliste nicht genau angeschaut hat oder keine Ahnung von gcc-config hat, was nach dem Update fälschlicherweise nicht automatisch aufgerufen wurde. Da werden wohl viele glauben ihr System neu bauen zu müssen, da einige Programme mit nicht mehr existierenden Libs verlinkt sind -> CLI.

Ich finde so ein Fehler darf wirklich nicht passieren ...

Edit: Wenn verschieben, dann richtig. Das Problem ist längst gelöst  :Smile: .

----------

## mv

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Der alte GCC wurde munter deinstalliert

 

Mit Sicherheit nicht - Du hast vermutlich die Warnung bei emerge --depclean ignoriert.

Aber es stimmt schon: Intuitiv erwartet man, dass ein emergen des gcc diesen auch aktiviert. Wenn es das nicht tut, sollte in pkg_postinst ein Hinweis auf gcc-config ausgegeben werden. Ich hatte zu Beginn meiner Gentoo-Zeit daher das System einmal mit dem veralteten gcc neu kompiliert, dachte dann aber, ich habe den Hinweis auf gcc-config nur irgendwo übersehen. Vielleicht schreibst Du einen zugehörigen Enhancement Bug report?

----------

## EOF

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *EOF wrote:*   Der alte GCC wurde munter deinstalliert 
> 
> Mit Sicherheit nicht - Du hast vermutlich die Warnung bei emerge --depclean ignoriert. [...]
> 
> 

 

Das könnte sein. Vor dem emerge --depclean bin ich aber wie immer sehr vorsichtig vorgegangen 

(emerge -uND world ; revdep-rebuild).

Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man nur Packages aktualisiert, die man glaubt aktualisieren zu müssen. 

Kann man dann revdep-rebuild und emerge --depclean noch zuverlässig nutzen (im vergleich zu einem 

völlig aktuellen System).

Ich möchte meine Updatestrategie ändern. In meinem world-file stehen viel zu viele Programme, welche

die Option --oneshot verdienen.

Ok, ich schweife vom Thema ab  :Smile: .

----------

## misterjack

 *EOF wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*    *EOF wrote:*   Der alte GCC wurde munter deinstalliert 
> 
> Mit Sicherheit nicht - Du hast vermutlich die Warnung bei emerge --depclean ignoriert. [...]
> 
>  
> ...

 

Das ist so, Portage deinstalliert nicht einfach geslottete Programme ohne direktes Einwirken des Davorsitzenden  :Smile: 

Probleme sollte es da nicht geben, wenn nicht alle Programme aktuell sind.

----------

## mv

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn man nur Packages aktualisiert, die man glaubt aktualisieren zu müssen.

 

Davon würde ich abraten: Oftmals sind Sicherheitsfixes enthalten (auch wenn diese nicht immer explizit angekündigt werden).

 *Quote:*   

> Kann man dann revdep-rebuild und emerge --depclean noch zuverlässig nutzen

 

revdep-rebuild auf jeden Fall, und ich vermute, auch bei emerge --depclean wird es keine Probleme geben.

 *Quote:*   

> In meinem world-file stehen viel zu viele Programme, welche die Option --oneshot verdienen.

 

M.E. sollte "-1" der Default sein. Außer bei der allerersten Installation kommt es sehr selten vor, dass man etwas in das world-File eintragen will. Ich würde jedenfalls immer ein Backup davon halten und gelegentlich vergleichen. Das File ab und an manuell zu entforsten hat aber auch noch nicht geschadet - meistens findet man etwas, was man nicht dort haben will (oder inzwischen einfach nicht mehr benutzt).

----------

## manuels

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Ich finde so ein Fehler darf wirklich nicht passieren ...

 

 *mv wrote:*   

> Mit Sicherheit nicht - Du hast vermutlich die Warnung bei emerge --depclean ignoriert.

 

Da bist du ja eigentlich selber schuld. Nutze doch PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM...

PS: Wir schweifen vom Thema ab.

----------

## think4urs11

 *EOF wrote:*   

> Ok, ich schweife vom Thema ab .

 eben  :Smile:  - aus DE Gentoo Gemeinde schrumpft?? abgetrennt.

----------

## mv

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Da bist du ja eigentlich selber schuld. Nutze doch PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM...

 

Das Problem ist (das m.E. durchaus einen Bug Report wert wäre), dass das nichts nutzt, weil ein update des gcc keine Meldung bzgl. gcc-config ausgibt: Wer also nicht zufällig in irdendeinem Forum oder beim Durchforsten seiner Pakete auf "gcc-config" stößt, erfährt nicht, dass man dieses Kommando bei einem gcc-upgrade benutzen sollte.

----------

## think4urs11

 *mv wrote:*   

> Wer also nicht zufällig in irdendeinem Forum oder beim Durchforsten seiner Pakete auf "gcc-config" stößt, erfährt nicht, dass man dieses Kommando bei einem gcc-upgrade benutzen sollte.

 

du meinst jetzt abgesehen von denen die die GCC-Aktualisierungsanleitung lesen?

Die offfiziellen Docs wären zumindest mein erster Anlaufpunkt wenn plötzlich etwas essentielles wie gcc weg wäre.

----------

## mv

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> du meinst jetzt abgesehen von denen die die Upgradeanleitung lesen?
> 
> Die offfiziellen Docs wären zumindest mein erster Anlaufpunkt wenn plötzlich etwas essentielles wie gcc weg wäre.

 

Auf die Upgradeanleitung wird nach einem "emerge -1 gcc" genausowenig hingewiesen - einfach nur aus Jux und Tollerei liest man nicht irgendwelche Artikel durch:

Unmittelbar nach dem emerge tritt ja kein Problem auf - er kompiliert ja brav mit dem alten gcc weiter, obwohl der unbedarfte Benutzer meinen könnte, dass bereits der neue gcc benutzt wird (wie erwähnt, war ich in meiner Anfangszeit da selbst darauf hereingefallen).

Hinzu kommt: Wenn dann irgendwann später der alte gcc entsorgt wird, ist das Upgrade vielleicht schon lange vorher passiert, so dass der Verdacht, dass es an diesem lag, nicht unmittelbar auf der Hand liegt. Vor allem hatte das "emerge gcc" damals ja funktioniert, und der gcc schien zu gehen...

----------

## think4urs11

Auch wenn das eigentliche Update schon etwas her ist so ändert aber nichts daran das man evtl. doch auf die Idee kommen sollte mal einen Blick in eben diese Anleitung zu werfen ob man evtl. was übersehen hat(te), wenn plötzlich 'gcc not found' da steht.

Das man bei einem wirklich wichtigen Paket wie gcc lieber zweimal hinschaut bevor man upgraded (bzw. danach danach sucht warums wohl klemmt) sollte jedem Gentoonian im Blut liegen.

Zugegeben, manchmal könnten die Hinweise die portage ausspuckt etwas deutlicher ausfallen aber wir sind hier ja nicht im Ubun^WLala-Land  :Wink: 

----------

## EOF

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *EOF wrote:*   Ich finde so ein Fehler darf wirklich nicht passieren ... 
> 
>  *mv wrote:*   Mit Sicherheit nicht - Du hast vermutlich die Warnung bei emerge --depclean ignoriert. 
> 
> Da bist du ja eigentlich selber schuld. Nutze doch PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM...
> ...

 

Stimmt Gentoo ist unfehlbar. Danke für den Hinweis. Ausserdem ist jeder, der nicht die vorhandene Gentoodokumentation

aus dem Stehgreif rezitieren kann eh nicht würdig Gentoo zu nutzen  :Smile:  .

Hier ontopic ein Link auf das englische Forum. Da steht auch nochmal die Lösung für die ungeübten  :Smile:  .

----------

## kriz

hmmmmm PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM ........

mal in google gesucht und ich bin begeistert.

garnicht von gewusst  :Wink: 

wirklich nett!

----------

## dertobi123

 *kriz wrote:*   

> hmmmmm PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM ........
> 
> mal in google gesucht und ich bin begeistert.
> 
> garnicht von gewusst 
> ...

 

Hier hats noch zweieinhalb Sätze dazu, wie man mit Elog Jabber-Messages verschickt steht dort noch nicht - wer mag das ergänzen?  :Wink: 

----------

## kriz

dazu gibts schon unmengen an tuts....

jabber etc usw - google ist voll

p.s ok, seh jetzt auch dass es nicht wirklich viele gibt.

habs von http://www.gentooforum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=114446&s=df6d210d67ce0e87c146b9b29ab0caee2a6f043c#post114446

----------

